# Blinden Fisch im Teich



## mareike (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor zwei Monaten einen Fisch namens Löwenkopf gekauft. Dieser hatte ganz große Froschaugen. Vor ca. 2 Wochen war plötzlich ein Auge weg, ist nur noch die Augenhöhle zu sehen. Ich hatte ihn vorsichtshalber aus dem Teich genommen und ihn in ein Medizinbad gesetzt. Er war sehr munter, also wieder in den Teich zurück.

Vor zwei Tagen war das andere Auge auch weg. Ich hatte in der Fischhandlung nachgefragt, ob er evtl. krank wäre. Dies wurde verneint, eher daß ihm die Augen ein Fisch abgebissen hat, wahrscheinlich die große __ Orfe.

Jetzt nehme ich ihn jeden Tag aus dem Teich in den Eimer und füttere ihn, da er im Teich nichts findet. Was würdet ihr tun?

 

:cu mareike


----------



## mareike (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Tisch im Teich*

Entschuldigt bitte, es muß natürlich Fisch heißen.

:cu mareike


----------



## Tomke (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Hallo Mareike,
der arme Fisch! Ich würde dasselbe wie Du tun, rausholen und füttern.
Außer, er leidet zu doll, also, gegen die Wand schwimmen, gemobbt werden, wo doch die anderen Fische gerade Gefallen an ihn gefunden haben, etc. Vielleicht wäre ein Aquarium oder kleiner Teich mit Artgenossen angebracht. Auf jeden Fall würd ich ihn von den/dem anderen trennen. Schon allein, damit er keine Angst mehr haben muß...

Generell bin ich gegen solche komischen Züchtungen, Froschaugen sind weder hübsch noch normal noch überlebenstauglich, wie man sieht. Solche Zuchtformen in "freie Wildbahn" können auf Dauer nicht überleben.
Vor kurzem war hier noch ein Thread mit furchtbar übertriebenen Froschaugenzüchtungen, viel doller als Dein Kleiner!
Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will Dir nichts. 
Nur zeigt es mal wieder, wo sowas hinführt...

LG,
Heike


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Hallo Mareike,

diese extrem verletzungsgefährdete "Zuchtformen" haben im Teich eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen. Dafür sind sie nicht gemacht. Aufgrund ihrer speziellen "Merkmale" sind sie viel zu verletzungsgefährdet.

Der Knabe gehört in ein Aquarium mit zwei, drei Kumpels.

Für den Gartenteich sind, neben den ganz normalen Goldis, Shubunkins und Sarasa ganzjährig geeignet. (Vorausgesetzt der Teich ist ebenfalls geeignet.)

In der Sommerfrische und wenn sie unter sich bleiben vielleicht noch Schleierschwänze u.ä. .


----------



## Atropa (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Wirklich armer Fisch! 

Bei mir im Teich ist es so, dass ich vor dem Füttern immer mit der Hand im Wasser plätschere, so dass mittlerweile alle Fische gleich an diese Stelle angeschwommen kommen und die Mäuler aufreißen. Vielleicht könntest du die Fische auch so konditionieren, so dass du den blinden Fisch nicht immer aus dem Teich nehmen musst. Ich denke, der blinde Fisch wird dies wahrscheinlich am schnellsten verstehen, wenn er sonst kein Futter findet. 

Aber die beste Möglichkeit wird wahrscheinlich sein, für ihn ein schönen Aquariumsplatz zu suchen. Ansonsten muss ja sonst immer jemand im Teich die Fische füttern, schlecht bei Urlaub und so......


LG 
Isabella


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Hi Maraike,

wie Christine schon geschrieben hat sind solche Goldfischformen nicht für einen Gartenteich geeignet. Allein schon weil diese, sorry für den Ausdruck "Krüppelformen bzw. Qualzuchten", sehr viel empfindlicher auf schnelle Temperaturänderungen reagieren (sind viel wärmebedürftiger als normale Goldfischformen - auch im Winter sollten die Wassertemperaturen nie länger Zeit unter 10 Grad fallen, was heißt so Goldfische müssen spätestens ab September in ein Aquarium (min. 1,5m lang) umgesiedelt werden)

Dauerhaft für einen Freilandteich sind nur die "ganz normal gebauten Goldfische" geeignet. (die ohne Wucherungen am Kopf, geteilten Schwanzflossen, krummen Rücken, ohne vorstehende Augen, fehlenden Rückenflossen ect.)

Ein Fisch kommt ansich auch ganz gut ohne seine Augen zurecht. Fische "erkennen" Hindernisse, lebendes Futter, andere Fische ect. auch über Schwingungen im Wasser mittels ihrer Seitenlinie. Totes Frost- und Trockenfutter riechen sie auch. 

MfG Frank


----------



## mareike (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten und Ratschläge. Ich wurde nicht beim Kauf darauf hingewiesen, daß dies keine Fische für den Teich sind. Die anderen Fische haben gar kein Problem bei der Fütterung. Wenn ich an den Teich trete, sind sie da und betteln nach Futter.

Ich habe den kleinen jetzt in einen größeren runden Glasbehälter getan und in den Teich gestellt, damit das Wasser die Temperatur behält. Ich lasse ihn auch immer mal wieder im Teich schwimmen. 

:cu mareike


----------



## Tomke (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Blinden Fisch im Teich*

Oh nein, bitte tue ihn nicht ein Goldfischglas!!
Das ist doch bekannt, daß das Tierquälerei ist! Auch wenn dieses im Teich steht!
Besorg Dir ein großes Aufzuchtbecken, so´n Netz, was Du in den Teich hängst, so groß wie möglich, damit er trotz Absperrung das ganze Wasservolumen zur Verfügung hat. Das Wasser im Glas verbraucht sich schnell, es kommt kein Sauerstoff etc rein. Quäl ihn nicht noch mehr!

Gruß, Heike

PS.
Und auch das ist nur eine Zwischenlösung für ein paar Tage, nix auf Dauer!


----------

